# 4k content not coming through to new Sony 4k tv



## shoe102879 (Mar 28, 2015)

Recently purchased a Tivo Bolt to view 4k content from Netflix. If i view Netflix through the TV app i view it in 4k. If i view Netflix through Tivo Bolt watching the same exact show it will only display at 1080p/24f. went through the video settings for setting up 4k. it shows pass through only but not 4k/60fps. says 4k/60fps not supported. I cant figure this out for the life of me. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

What model is the TV?

Some earlier 4K TVs are screwed because they don't all support HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2. Or if they do the 4K device often has to be connected to a specific HDMI port that supports it.


----------



## shoe102879 (Mar 28, 2015)

sony 65x810c. 2015 model. An android based tv


----------



## shoe102879 (Mar 28, 2015)

booklet states that all 4 hdmi inputs support 4096x2160p and 3840x2160p


----------



## shoe102879 (Mar 28, 2015)

plugged the Bolt directly into the the tv rather than through my yamaha receiver (which states it is 4k passthrough compliant) and it displays in 4k.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

shoe102879 said:


> plugged the Bolt directly into the the tv rather than through my yamaha receiver (which states it is 4k passthrough compliant) and it displays in 4k.


Which Yamaha model? I'm looking for a new one and I would like to know what to avoid. I'm using an RX-V867 which I doubt will pass through 4k.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

shoe102879 said:


> plugged the Bolt directly into the the tv rather than through my yamaha receiver (which states it is 4k passthrough compliant) and it displays in 4k.


I was going to ask that. Glad you figured out the issue.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Which Yamaha model? I'm looking for a new one and I would like to know what to avoid. I'm using an RX-V867 which I doubt will pass through 4k.


I have the same Yamaha. The manual says hdmi 1.4a, which can do 4K but only 24 or 30 fps. I only see 60 fps on the TiVo menus, which requires hdmi 2.0, I believe.


----------



## shoe102879 (Mar 28, 2015)

i have the rx-v575. has been discontinued


----------



## shoe102879 (Mar 28, 2015)

even if though out of the box it is 1.4a, would a potential firmware update make it hdmi 2.0 compliant in the future or is that a hardware issue?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

shoe102879 said:


> even if though out of the box it is 1.4a, would a potential firmware update make it hdmi 2.0 compliant?


Both of our AVR boxes are no longer supported. I'm looking at the RX-V579 but I'm in no rush since I haven't found a TV that I like yet.


----------



## shoe102879 (Mar 28, 2015)

ill just end up using the netflix app on the tv to view 4k content for the time being. my receiver is only 2 years old. maybe in a couple years when 4k blu ray players prices come down and there is more 4k content elsewhere i will purchase a new receiver. for the time being ill just run a toslink cable from the tv to the receiver so i still get good sound while watching the netflix app over the tv.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

shoe102879 said:


> even if though out of the box it is 1.4a, would a potential firmware update make it hdmi 2.0 compliant in the future or is that a hardware issue?


It would depend on the hardware, if it can handle the higher clocking speeds or not.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> It would depend on the hardware, if it can handle the higher clocking speeds or not.


I have not seen any 1.4 HDMI outlets that can be upgraded to 2.0a by firmware, which is what is really needed (though I suspect there might be one someone will find to make the conclusion they can all be done).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> I have not seen any 1.4 HDMI outlets that can be upgraded to 2.0a by firmware, which is what is really needed (though I suspect there might be one someone will find to make the conclusion they can all be done).


Yeah, I wouldn't expect many if any.


----------



## dbaps (Jul 25, 2007)

A little late to comment but a lot of the first hdmi 2.0 receivers did not support hdcp2.2 copy protection. I made this mistake. At that time, only Onkyo had a model out that supported hdcp 2.2. I hate to admit this, but I made this mistake twice. I needed two receivers and bought a Pioneer Elite SC-82. I also bought a Yamaha RX-V477. Unfortunately hdcp 2.2 requires different hardware and cannot be added on with a firmware upgrade.

Second point which people don't talk about is that hdmi 2.0 is not fast enough for 10-bit and 12-bit color. 8-bit color looks like craxxx...I'm not that old but this is the first time I've ever heard of receiver companies coming out with a new standard (hdmi 2.0) that is totally obsolete.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

dbaps said:


> A little late to comment but a lot of the first hdmi 2.0 receivers did not support hdcp2.2 copy protection. I made this mistake. At that time, only Onkyo had a model out that supported hdcp 2.2. I hate to admit this, but I made this mistake twice. I needed two receivers and bought a Pioneer Elite SC-82. I also bought a Yamaha RX-V477. Unfortunately hdcp 2.2 requires different hardware and cannot be added on with a firmware upgrade.
> 
> Second point which people don't talk about is that hdmi 2.0 is not fast enough for 10-bit and 12-bit color. 8-bit color looks like craxxx...I'm not that old but this is the first time I've ever heard of receiver companies coming out with a new standard (hdmi 2.0) that is totally obsolete.


Thanks for your story as it shows what can happen when one expects new equipment to handle the latest technology.

The issues that you experienced were known for the last 2 years, but you really needed to do a lot of reading to stay up to date on this

It is the reason that I have attempted to explain what is happening with OTA, unfortunately most do not want to listen and will end up with mistakes similar to yours.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Is there free 4K content available through the Bolt, or does it require some kind of internet 4K account like the Netflix 4K higher price plan?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Bighouse said:


> Is there free 4K content available through the Bolt, or does it require some kind of internet 4K account like the Netflix 4K higher price plan?


YouTube is the only app with free 4K content.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Besides what other apps have 4K content on the Bolt? Just Netflix? They hadn't enable 4K from Amazon or Vudu the last time I checked. But when Netflix works on the Bolt, it works great with 4K content.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

If you buy a new av receiver make sure it does HDMI 2.0a and 2.2 hdcp not just 2.0 as the 2.0a will allow you to get HDR! (high dynamic range) which netflix will be using more of this year! . I know the new onkyo av receivers all di 2.0a and 2.2 hdcp. BUT marantz denon and yamaha also are starting to make their av receivers with the new codecs that you'll need for 4k content and great sound using DOLBY ATMOS and DTS:X!


----------

